# Starting a sorority...



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new around here and relatively new to the world of Bettas. Last year I found a betta that was in terrible shape at Walmart and yes I know I shouldn't have bought him but I did. After a few weeks and a little TLC he completely recovered and then I bought 2 females and 2 more males. I lost one male to ick because I wasn't experienced enough to recognize it it. But since then my betas and their companions(dwarf frogs, ghost shrimp and a algae eater) have been happy and healthy. 
Right now i have 4 separate bowls and I defiantly want more Bettas. Because they are purchased less often I want to get more females. I'm thinking about 5 more, but heres the catch, I want to put them all in one tank...
Any advise?? What size of tank should I get?? Will my dwarfs be safe with that kind of a pecking order? How should I go about feeding? How long should they be quarantined for? What's the best way to introduce them?
I have done research on this but I would rather get input from people that I know have experience with this and this is much more personal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

BęttãBåbë;332848 said:


> Hi guys I'm new around here and relatively new to the world of Bettas. Last year I found a betta that was in terrible shape at Walmart and yes I know I shouldn't have bought him but I did. After a few weeks and a little TLC he completely recovered and then I bought 2 females and 2 more males. I lost one male to ick because I wasn't experienced enough to recognize it it. But since then my betas and their companions(dwarf frogs, ghost shrimp and a algae eater) have been happy and healthy.
> Right now i have 4 separate bowls and I defiantly want more Bettas. Because they are purchased less often I want to get more females. I'm thinking about 5 more, but heres the catch, I want to put them all in one tank...
> Any advise?? What size of tank should I get?? Will my dwarfs be safe with that kind of a pecking order? How should I go about feeding? How long should they be quarantined for? What's the best way to introduce them?
> I have done research on this but I would rather get input from people that I know have experience with this and this is much more personal.
> ...


If you want to do a sorority, check out the sticky under the betta forum on this site. 
Also, my advice is get your bettas out of bowls and into a divided 20 gal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Always quarantine for at least two weeks to make sure there is no disease.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I did actually read the sticky before hand it was very helpful and why I decided to try a sorority. I might move my male "Ghost" into a bigger tank but when I moved my male Wallie into our 55 he became very depressed. So we moved him back into his bowl and he became his old self again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Angelclown said:


> Always quarantine for at least two weeks to make sure there is no disease.


Actually, one week is all that's needed for bettas IMO. The fish are in those little cups with methylene blue for at least 2-3 weeks before you bring them home. They likely will show signs of sickness if they are sick before you buy them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

BęttãBåbë;332882 said:


> I did actually read the sticky before hand it was very helpful and why I decided to try a sorority. I might move my male "Ghost" into a bigger tank but when I moved my male Wallie into our 55 he became very depressed. So we moved him back into his bowl and he became his old self again.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah some bettas do like the smaller tanks, bowls, etc. My halfmoon betta loved the one gallon that he was in, but he also loved the 55 gallon. The 55 gallon had more swimming space.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Betta man said:


> Actually, one week is all that's needed for bettas IMO. The fish are in those little cups with methylene blue for at least 2-3 weeks before you bring them home. They likely will show signs of sickness if they are sick before you buy them.


Two weeks would be better because then you can make sure that they are not sick. They might not show any signs of illness in the pet store before you buy them.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Better safe then sorry. I'll probably go for the 2 weeks. Thanks guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

That is a good idea.


----------

